# Help please. Vapeshop in Welkom



## zadiac (26/2/15)

Hey folks

Need to know if there is a vape shop in Welko . I forgot all my wicking material at home and in Welkom atm and need to re-wick. 

Thanks


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/15)

If all else fails I'm sure there is a Dis-Chem you can get organic cotton balls from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (26/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Need to know if there is a vape shop in Welko . I forgot all my wicking material at home and in Welkom atm and need to re-wick.
> 
> Thanks


If you are in a bind you can also buy some cotton earbuds and pull the cotton from that - it is generally medical grade. 
PS. UNUSED earbuds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (26/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Need to know if there is a vape shop in Welko . I forgot all my wicking material at home and in Welkom atm and need to re-wick.
> 
> Thanks


 Hi.

I am going to welkom tomorrow to the mall .. if you want i can bring you some rayon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (26/2/15)

Eskom is about to kill me .. let me know if i must bring PM me


----------



## zadiac (26/2/15)

Thanks Kimb . Pm me your numbe . What time will you be there?


----------



## kimbo (26/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks Kimb . Pm me your numbe . What time will you be there?


Eskom desided that I must i am not sure about tome, depends on how busy the bank is, give me a call about nine and I will have a better say 




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (26/2/15)

How do I pm with tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (28/2/15)

Thanks Kimbo for your help yesterday. Yoy really saved me bro. It was good to see you again. Hope you won some money at the casino.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (28/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks Kimbo for your help yesterday. Yoy really saved me bro. It was good to see you again. Hope you won some money at the casino.


 It is a pleasure mate, it is just my once a month ritual, Have coffee at wimpey, play R100, shop at Checkers

Reactions: Like 2


----------

